# على نهج سبايدر مان.. خيوط حرير لا تنقطع!!!



## kalimooo (27 يونيو 2009)

على نهج سبايدر مان.. خيوط حرير لا تنقطع!!!    






نجح فريق من العلماء الألمان في صنع خيوط عنكبوت حريرية مقاومة للقطع وقابلة للسحب والتطريق من خلال إضافة أيونات معدنية للخيوط الطبيعية، وقدا استوحوا ذلك من فيلم "الرجل العنكبوت" (سبيدر مان). "خيط حرير العنكبوت المنيع"، وفقا لما وصفه الباحثون الألمان في معهد ماكس بلانك لفيزياء التركيبات الدقيقة، أقوى من أي سلك معدني من السماكة نفسها. وهذا يعني أن شبكة العنكبوت ستتمتع بقوة شد شبكة نافذة من السلك المعدني.






على نهج سبايدر مان.. خيوط حرير لا تنقطع!!!

 العناكب من الصعب للغاية
الإحتفاظ بها
وحرير العنكبوت المعامل بأيونات معدنية لا يمكن قطعه في عملية شد قوية، وهذه ميزة من المميزات التي يتصف بها الخيط الجديد. وقال رئيس فريق البحث ماتو كنيز لمجلة "العلوم" "يمكن تمديده (اي الخيط) مرتين ضعف خيوط العنكبوت الطبيعية".

ومواد بهذه المواصفات يمكن استخدامها أيضا في تركيبات الطائرات والسيارات أو في تكنولوجيا الفضاء وعموما في أي استخدام يتطلب مواد خفيفة وقوية ومرنة. واضاف: "إن عملنا يعد بإمكانيات كبيرة في ما يتعلق بالتطبيقات العملية وكما في المواد البيولوجية الأخرى يمكن جعله أكثر مقاومة للكسر وقابل للسحب والتطريق باستخدام طريقتنا".

ولكنه حذر من ان من غير المحتمل أن تستخدم خيوط العنكبوت هذه المدعمة بالأيونات المعدنية في يوم ما لبناء جسور معلقة أو مصاعد في ناطحات السحاب شاهقة الارتفاع". وقال كنيز" "ان من المحتمل أن يكون من المستحيل الحصول على كميات كبيرة من خيوط العنكبوت الطبيعية".

وفسر ذلك بان العناكب من الصعب للغاية الإحتفاظ بها وهي غير منتجة عندما يأتيها الأمر بنسج خيوطها. ولكنه متأكد من ان سيكون هناك الكثير من التطبيقات العملية وإن كانت على نطاق صغير. وقال "نحن متأكدون تماما بأننا سنستطيع أيضا تطوير خصائص المواد الاصطناعية التي تقلد المواد الطبيعية باستخدام عمليتنا".


----------



## happy angel (28 يونيو 2009)




----------



## افتخر بـإسلامي (28 يونيو 2009)

*حلووو واللــه 


يسلموو على الموضوع اللي ايــنن *


----------



## جيلان (28 يونيو 2009)

*لا جامد بجد هينفع ده ده لو الفكرة نجحت هيعملوا مزارع يربوا فيها عنكبوتات بقى ويعتبروه حاجة مهمة
ربنا يكمل على خيير فائده كتير فعلا
ميرسى زومل عالخبر*


----------



## nonogirl89 (28 يونيو 2009)

حلو خالص دة بجد ياكليمو
أكيد ليه تطبيقات كتيرة
واللى خلى العلماء يقدروا يوصلوا لدة يخليهم يوصلوا لطريقة تزود انتاج العنكبوتات
ميرسى على الموضوع المهم 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## sid (28 يونيو 2009)

حلو كتير يا كليمو

ربنا يقدم الخير
ويعضوك


----------



## tena_tntn (28 يونيو 2009)

ميرسي يا كليمو علي الموضوع


----------



## sara A (28 يونيو 2009)

*حلو قوى يا كليمو*
*ميرسى كتير *
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## kalimooo (28 يونيو 2009)

happy angel


شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## white rose (28 يونيو 2009)

*معلومة رائعة كليمو

يسلموا ايديك​*


----------



## kalimooo (29 يونيو 2009)

افتخر بـإسلامي


شكرااا لمرورك الجميل


----------



## kalimooo (29 يونيو 2009)

جيلان

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (30 يونيو 2009)

nonogirl89 قال:


> حلو خالص دة بجد ياكليمو
> أكيد ليه تطبيقات كتيرة
> واللى خلى العلماء يقدروا يوصلوا لدة يخليهم يوصلوا لطريقة تزود انتاج العنكبوتات
> ميرسى على الموضوع المهم
> ربنا يباركك​






شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

وردودك المميزة

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (30 يونيو 2009)

sid

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (1 يوليو 2009)

tena_tntn

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (1 يوليو 2009)

sara A

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (1 يوليو 2009)

sara A

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (1 يوليو 2009)

white rose

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## dodo jojo (1 يوليو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> على نهج سبايدر مان.. خيوط حرير لا تنقطع!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



شكرااااا كتير على الموضوع الروووووووووووعه ده وربنا يبارك حياتك:Love_Letter_Open:


----------



## kalimooo (2 يوليو 2009)

دودو

شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (8 يوليو 2009)

طب كويس ناس بتفكر وبتاخد بالها من اصغر الحشرات لاكبرها وبكل شئ ​


----------



## kalimooo (29 يوليو 2009)

كيريا
شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## كوك (29 يوليو 2009)

_*ميرسى جدا على المعلومه*_
_*تسلم ايدك*_
_*يسوع يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## HappyButterfly (29 يوليو 2009)

موضوع جميل ميرسى لك كتير 
يا كليمو
المسيح معك ويباركك


----------



## kalimooo (1 أغسطس 2009)

كوك
شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (1 أغسطس 2009)

didi adly
شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (3 أغسطس 2009)

تفكير حلو جدا
مشكور كليمووووووووووو​


----------



## kalimooo (4 أغسطس 2009)

swety
شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## †لوبين العراقي† (4 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا للمعلومة....



""تحياتي""​



​


----------



## kalimooo (5 أغسطس 2009)

†لوبين العراقي†

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------

